# Vertical Jigs



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have had several people ask me about making and selling vertical jigs. I got one mold on the way that is 7 and 9oz. Its a Do-it flutter jig. As I have never used a vertical jig before any tips, tricks or comments would be helpful. As soon as I get the mold in I plan on pouring a few and figuring out what size split rings and hooks will work best. But if any one has any info on this subject any help would be appreciated. I am posting a picture of the mold just so y'all can see as well.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Did you get the SS eyes for the jig mold? That's a good weight size you purchased. The Owner split rings are very strong without getting too large in diameter.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Glow. Gotta have glow paint on it.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ocean Master- Yes I did get the SS eyelets for the mold and I'm thinking about getting the 4oz and 5oz mold as well. I will take a look at the split rings and see if I can bulk purchase them.

Sammy- I have every type of glow paint CS coatings makes coming in by next week lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian, Jigs are a good seller if the price is decent. Glow bellies is the way to go, and the top three selling colors is blue, green, pink backs. You can find some good heavy duty split rings at several suppliers but the solid ring must be round, welded not stamped. You can also get kevlar cord in bulk for making your own assists if you desire. My jigging crew goes through about 100 jigs a season or more.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I had thought of getting that mold but decided to try and make my own...I used to make them, but haven't for a while....wish I was a better painter 

.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I would think it would be tough to make a profit competing w/those Cheap (~$5-$6/ea. & sometimes ~$3-$4/ea. on sale) Chinese Jigs I see on-line (although I realize some/most come w/Crappy Hooks & Crappy Hardware.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

REEL STAMAS said:


> I would think it would be tough to make a profit competing w/those Cheap (~$5-$6/ea. & sometimes ~$3-$4/ea. on sale) Chinese Jigs I see on-line (although I realize some/most come w/Crappy Hooks & Crappy Hardware.


That's why I never bothered.....and just gave mine away to friends ....lead was free and enjoyed making the molds, that was my payment for services rendered(enjoyment and the challenge) ....still making some things with the lead and giving away :yes:


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

snakeman14 said:


> Hey everyone, I have had several people ask me about making and selling vertical jigs. I got one mold on the way that is 7 and 9oz. Its a Do-it flutter jig. As I have never used a vertical jig before any tips, tricks or comments would be helpful. As soon as I get the mold in I plan on pouring a few and figuring out what size split rings and hooks will work best. But if any one has any info on this subject any help would be appreciated. I am posting a picture of the mold just so y'all can see as well.


I prefer the kevlar corded assist hooks, never had one fail. If you need help testing give me a shout, AJ jigging is my favorite!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have about 3,000 poured bodies in my garage. They catch the crap out of fish, but we couldn't make a living selling them unless we priced them like Shimano or Wiliamson. Plus that oil spill thing hit us right at take-off. 

The bodies are the cheap part. Quality rings and hooks drive the cost way up. Bulk components from China are cheap, and perform that way.

I got some egg sinker molds and find that is the most economical part of pouring. Enjoyable too!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah it definitely seems like the problem is gonna be in the assist hooks. PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG because I am trying to make a good quality product but it seems like most of the jigs I have seen online that people are actually using only have a single hook made from Kevlar cord or Dacron. They add a piece of heat shrink over the top then use a split ring and solid ring combination to connect the assist hook to the jig. I think if I make the assist hooks myself that i could sell the jigs for $8-$10 each. Any opinions or advice on this would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We thought $1 an ounce would be a fair price with rings, but no hooks. Have 5 to 8 oz molds.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think if jig fishermen got used to it a few hooks and many bodies would do the trick. Split ring pliers and swap the solid ring to the new body. No need to have a bunch of (once was) sharp hooks wrapped up on jigs.


----------

